# مواد و مستهلكات اللحام



## Khalidmh (8 أغسطس 2007)

مواد و مستهلكات اللحام وتتمثل فى اسلاك اللحام المستهلكة والغير مستهلكة وبودرة اللحام والغاذات المستخدمة تلعب دور هام فى التأثير على جودة الملحومات ولذلك فمن الضروري معرفة أنواعها وخصائصها وتقسيماتها وكذلك نبذة عن طريقة تصنيعها. 
و سأبدأ سلسلة من المقالات عن هذا الموضوع الذى اتمنى ان يكون فيه فائدة للجميع.
ونبدأ *بالالكترود المغطى فى اللحام بطريقة القوس المعزول (SMAW )*
يصنع الالكترود المغطى بتغطية سلك القالب المعدنى بطبقه من خلطة مساعدات الصهر تسمى فلكس كما موضح بالشكل 






*فوائد استخدام مساعد الصهر ( الفلكس ) *
اذا ازيلت مادة مساعد الصهر من على الالكترود وتم استخدام قضيب اللحام بدون تكسيه فسوف يلتصق الالكترود بالشغله وتكون عملية اللحام فى غاية الصعوبه . كذلك يكون القوس متقطعاً وتتكون البخبخه والفجوات ويكون اللحام هشأ .

من هذا يتضح أن فوائد استخدام مساعد الصهر هى كالتالى :-

لعمل قوس كهربى مركز وثابت فى حالة استخدام قضيب لحام فقط بدون مساعد الصهر ( فلكس ) تتكون دائرة مغلقه ( قفلة ) ويصبح عمل قوس والاستمرار فى اللحام غاية فى الصعوبه أو شبه مستحيل وكل هذه المشاكل من الممكن أن تحل اذا غطى الالكترود ويكون القوس مركزاً 
 لحماية القوس بتوليد غاز كنتيجة لعملية انصهار الفلكس تتكون الغازات الموضحه بالجدول 1-2 حول القوس ويمكن بواسطة هذه الغازات حماية معدن اللحام المنصهر من عمليات التأكسد والنترده أثناء عملية اللحام . ومما يساعد على رفع كفاءة عملية اللحام كذلك من الممكن الحصول على لحامات تحتوى على كمية ضئيله جدا من النيتروجين .
 لانتاج خبث , تلعب خواص الخبث المتكون أثناء عملية اللحام كنقطه الانصهار واللزوجه والوزن النوعى دورا هاما فى التحكم فى وضع اللحام ( أفقى - رأسى - فوق مستوى البحر ) 
واذا كانت تغطية الخبث جيده يكون سطح مادة اللحام ناعماً وشكله جيد . كذلك يعمل الخبث على تجنب التبريد المفاجىء للحام . 
 لمنع تأكسد مادة اللحام, عادة تضاف مواد مانعه للتأكسد مثل السيليكونSi) ( أو المنجنيز Mn) ( الى الفلكس وذلك لابعاد الاكسجين عن مادة اللحام تجنباً لتكون البخبخه وعلى ذلك من الممكن تحسين خواص المعدن الملحوم . 
لاضافة عناصر سبائكيه ,	من الممكن اضافة عناصر سبائكيه فى داخل الفلكس وذلك للتحكم فى الخواص الميكانيكيه والميتالورجيه لمعدن اللحام المنتج . 
 لزيادة كفاءة الترسيب, باضافة بودرة الحديد الى مادة الفلكس تزداد معدلات الترسيب والتغلغل لمادة اللحام .
 لزيادة العزل الكهربى فلمادة الفلكس قدره عاليه على العزل وعلى ذلك فهى تمنع وقوع أى حوادث كهربائيه أثناء عملية اللحام.
يوجد حوالى 100 نوع من انواع البودره المستخدمه فى انتاج الفلكس والتى تخلط مع بعضها طبقا لحسابات خاصه مثل بودرة الاكاسيد، والنيترات، والكربونات، والسيليكات، والفلوريدات، وبعض المواد العضويه وكذلك السبائك الحديديه .
 .........يتبع


----------



## Khalidmh (9 أغسطس 2007)

معظم الالكترودات يمكن تقسيمها الى ثلاث مجموعات بناء على تكوين طبقة الفلكس هي السليلوزيه ، والروتيل وقاعدية (Basic electrodes) كل منها مميزة بمجموعة من الخصائص. 

الالكترودات السليلوزيه تحتوي نسبة كبيرة من السليلوز، اكثر من 30 ٪ .بالاضافة الى الروتيل (مادة ثاني أكسيد التيتانيوم TiO2 ، أكسيد المنجنيز وفيرومنجنيز ويتم خلطها مع سيليكات الصوديوم أو البوتاسيوم قبل كبسها على سلك. محتوى الرطوبه لتلك الالكترودات عالية جدا ، عادة ما بين 4 و 5 ٪. يحترق السليلوز في القوس لتشكيل درع من غاز اول اكسيد الكربون وثاني اكسيد الكربون ، وبالتزامن مع رطوبه الفلكس ينتج كميات كبيرة من الهيدروجين ، عادة 30 الى 45 مم هيدروجين/100جم من معدن اللحام. تتميز تلك الالكترودات بخاصية الاختراق العميق وارتفاع معدل ترسيب و سهولة بداية القوس الكهربائي واستقراره وكذلك تنتج خبث هش ويسهل ازالته الخبث. وبسبب التجمد السريع للخبث يمكن استخدامها في الوضع الرأسي لاسفل وتيار مستمر DC(+).
 اسلاك الروتيل ، كما يوحي الإسم ، تتضمن قدرا كبيرا من الروتيل ، ثاني أكسيد التيتانيوم ، عادة حوالى 50 ٪ ، بالاضافة الى السيليلوز والحجر الجيري (كربونات الكالسيوم) ، والسليكا والميكا (البوتاسيوم سيليكات الألومنيوم) ، وفيرمنجنيز. تلك الالكترودات لها خصائص متوسطة الاختراق ، وقوس هادئ مستقر وكمية ترشاش قليلة جدا و تستخدم فى تيار مستمر او متردد مما يجعلها المفضلة عادة و لكن وجود السليلوز والرطوبه يعني ان الالكترودات تنتج مستويات عالية نسبيا من الهيدروجين مثلها مثل الالكترودات السليلوزيه وهى تحتاج الى اعادة التجفيف حوالى 120 درجة مئويه.
الاسلاك القاعدية تحتوى على نسبة عالية من كربونات وفلوريدات الكالسيوم و لا يوجد بها نسب ملحوظة من اى مادة عضوية وذلك يجعلها منخفضة الهيدوجين و يمكن تجفيفها فى درجات حرارة عالية 250 درجة مئويه. تستخدم فى تيار مستمر DC(+) او متردد وتعبر المفضلة فى لحام الصلب عالى المتانة والتخانات العالية.
.........يتبع


----------



## Khalidmh (9 أغسطس 2007)

*- تصنيف الالكترود المغطى *
يشتمل التصنيف الامريكى AWS - ASTM للالكترود المغطى على جميع الخواص الهامه للالكترود فى صوره مجموعه رقميه تدل على الخواص الميكانيكيه لمعدن اللحام المترسب ، نوع الغلاف الكاسى ، وضع اللحام الموصى به وكذلك التيار المستخدم . 

النظام الرقمى يشتمل على مجموعه من أربعة أو خمسه أرقام مسبوقه بحرف لاتينى E . الحرف E يعنى الكترود ( أى يتصل بالدائره الكهربائيه ) . الرقمين الاولين ( الارقام الثلاثه الاولى فى المجموعه المكونه من خمسه أرقام ) مضروب فى الف تعطى أقل اجهاد شد لمعدن اللحام بوحدة رطل لكل بوصه مربعه . مثال لذلك 60 فى الكترود E6010 تعنى 60,000 P.S.1 ( رطل x بوصه المربعه ) ، 100 فى الكترود E10010 تعنى 100,000 P.S.1 المربعه . الرقم التالى ( قبل الاخير ) تعنى وضع اللحام الموصى به لهذا النوع . حيث أن 1 تعنى جميع الاوضاع 2 تعنى اللحام فى الوضع تحت مستوى البصر والوضع الافقى . الرقم الاخير يعنى نوع الغلاف الكاسى ونوع التيار كما هو موضع فى الجدول التالى .


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (9 أغسطس 2007)

مرحبا بعودتك د/ خالد الى الملتقى​


----------



## على العطار26 (1 يناير 2010)

شكرا ليك استاذ خالد على معلوماتك وكنت اريد ان اعرف منك بعض المعلو مات


----------



## سليمان المحل (11 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا" لك ياخي على هذا الموضوع المهم


----------

